# ISO Garlicky, onion-y recipe?



## crazychick17 (Jul 17, 2008)

I love both, so whats a good recipe for me? Also one I can put pepper in. yummmmmmm


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 21, 2008)

Many tomato based dishes go great with garlic and onion.  They go well in Swiss Steak.  I use garlic and onion in most things I make.

Barbara


----------



## QSis (Jul 21, 2008)

Check out this thread for onion ideas.  You don't have to use vidalias: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/vidalia-onions-46406.html

One of my favorite ways to use garlic is to break up a head of garlic cloves and scatter them over a foiled, Pammed cookie sheet (with sides).  Shake up chicken pieces in flour, shake off excess, and place the pieces on top of the garlic cloves.  Season the chicken.  Bake at 350 for an hour and 15 minutes.  Serve the garlic cloves along with the chicken and just squeeze out the roasted pulp from the skins of the cloves.  mmmmMMM!!

Lee


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 2, 2008)

roast the garlic and pop the whole cloves like a snack.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 2, 2008)

Grilled hamburger with sauteed onions and a roasted garlic spread.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2008)

my first thought was sausage, peppers, onions, and garlic heroes.

brown sausage in evoo, set aside. in the same pan, brown some ringed onions, add strips of peppers and a few cloves of sliced garlic in evoo. as soon as the garlic begins to get color, add a little red wine (or water) to deglaze the fond on the bottom of the pan, add a coupla bay leaves, some parsley, and a tsp or two of fennel seeds. add a little tomato sauce, then put the sausage back into the pan. simmer for a few minutes, stirring occasionally to let the sausage cook all the way through. thicken the sauce with a tbsp of tomato sauce if needed.

serve on split, toasted garlic bread. (mince garlic, mash with butter, spread on bread and put under broiler to toast.)

i also like to top it  with grated mozarella and put back under the broiler to melt. yummmmm.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

For the garlic I think you need to read this thread.  

If onions and garlic seem to "fit" into your recipe just add more!

Slice your baguette and either toast in oven or grill.  Immediately after it comes out rub the hot side with a peeled, raw piece of garlic.  It will melt onto the bread - really yummy!


----------



## KissTC (Aug 6, 2008)

Trust me on this...This might sound strange, but believe me I do this all the time (well quite often).

Take one whole chicken. Use one suitable for roasting. Remove any bits of fat etc from inside. Then using equal amounts of garlic and onion, fill the hole. The onion can be big chunks, so no need to chop finely or anything fancy.

About one onion is enough for one chicken. When it's filled and you can't push anymore garlic / onion in, tie or pin the hole closed. Roast in the oven as normal.

You will not believe the results! The juiciest most tender chook on earth.


----------

